# Diagnosis Code for Elevated Liver Function



## elizabeth24 (Feb 24, 2012)

Just curious how other people are assiging the diagnosis code for elevated liver functions?  There are two codes 790.6 and 794.8; I don't know what the difference is in these two diagnosis, however, 794.8 meets medical necessity for Medicare, 790.6 does not.  So I am curious what other coders are doing. We see this diagnosis frequently.

Thanks!


----------



## SherryMiller (Feb 24, 2012)

If the elevated liver function was determined through a blood test, code 790.6.


----------



## jmcpolin (Feb 24, 2012)

Oh this has been such a peave of mine I have always been told to use 790.6 but I have used 794.8 because it says abnormal function study of the liver.  I understand your pain because no one wants to pay for 790.6.


----------



## elizabeth24 (Mar 6, 2012)

So you all have been told not to use 794.8?  This is what my supervisor told me to use -- and so I have been using 794.8 ever since.


----------



## mjb5019 (Mar 7, 2012)

*liver function*

Gee I would have thought you go to findings(abnormal) and look up whatever part of the liver panel is abnormal..........


----------



## kevbshields (Mar 7, 2012)

794.8 is specific to liver function SCANS, not metabolic liver function (which test results will demonstrate).   That being the case, unless you're doing nuclear medicine scans, you shouldn't be using 794.8.


----------

